# piranhas bit my finger



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

yep my 8-9 inch piranhas bit my finger off ..my nails has been removed traggic accident ...i was feeding them n i totally didnt kno my finger was touching the water n they just bit me pulled my finger in the tank ..i just came back from da hospital n i donno wat to do ?? if i should cook them ?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cook them? lol dont think so, but use more caution. just cause theyre in a tank doesnt mean theyre not still wild at heart. 
sorry to hear about your finger bro, that had to HURT!!! is your nail just gone, or are we talking actual finger???


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

dude you deffinatly need to get soem pics up. and if i were you i dont know i mean its your stupid ass fault and you should be happy you got agressive piranhas but domb your finger i dont know they might taste good


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

im not gonna believe this till i see pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

sorry abour ur finger bro...

but please post a pic!!!

and dont cook them please!

P's with a taste for human flesh might come in handy some day. LOL j/k


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

dynasty691 said:


> im not gonna believe this till i see pics


I agree.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

spoondc2 said:


> yep my 8-9 inch piranhas bit my finger off ..my nails has been removed traggic accident ...i was feeding them n i totally didnt kno my finger was touching the water n they just bit me pulled my finger in the tank ..i just came back from da hospital n i donno wat to do ?? if i should cook them ?


i too wanna see pics.....


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> yep my 8-9 inch piranhas bit my finger off ..my nails has been removed traggic accident ...i was feeding them n i totally didnt kno my finger was touching the water n they just bit me pulled my finger in the tank ..i just came back from da hospital n i donno wat to do ?? if i should cook them ?


Dude you shouldn't cook them just because they bit off your fingers. They're fish they don't have a human brain they will just bite anything that looks like food to them. It really was you're own stupidity for even having your fingers that close to the water. But I do want to see pictures.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.cmolle.com/images/finger_after_1st_visit_6.JPG

http://www.cmolle.com/images/finger_after_2nd_visit_8.JPG

theres the pic for the non-believers ...im really pisss offf mad like hell...i wanna kill them


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

dude you gotta respect that sh*t!be proud of them and what they can do.It wasn't their fault you put you finger in their tank.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

owned


----------



## Pels (Nov 11, 2005)

Ouch, that looked nasty!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Damn looks like that hurt. You might be pissed, but if you think about it, you had your hand in a piranha tank during feeding time, what would you expect to happen?

Look at it this way, people on here are always looking for p's that they refer to as "finger chasers". You got them all beat now.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Holy freaking cow man!!! Thats crazy! That nail will grow back in a few years and then we can all look back and laugh about it.


----------



## 3rdgenguy (Nov 22, 2005)

WOW that is a pretty nasty pic


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

wait, can you take another picture of it.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Ouch! My apologies sir. It is the WWW so anyone can say anything. Good on you for sharing.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Plus if you cook them you may actually eat your finger which will be kind of gross.


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

Got owned by your little beasties. Damn that sucks. 
We all learn by our mistakes and if you kill your p's you haven learned yours. 
Its the nature of the beast, it won't change.


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

pics pics pics


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

It sounded like you lost the entire top part of ur finger. Im glad to see it was just ur finger nail that you lost. IT will get better in time. Its not like ur a freak or anything. You will laugh about it in time.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

spoondc2 said:


> http://www.cmolle.com/images/finger_after_1st_visit_6.JPG
> 
> http://www.cmolle.com/images/finger_after_2nd_visit_8.JPG
> 
> theres the pic for the non-believers ...im really pisss offf mad like hell...i wanna kill them


Aaarrg....why did I even take a look at the pic.......









On a serious note: That looked pretty nasty, however it was your own mistake (just like all the incidents that other members had) and therefor I wouldn't get rid of them or cook them. It is just in their nature, especially during feeding. On the positive side there is just a select group of people that have a piranha bite scar









Good luck with it, I hope it will heal well


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

ur even lucky u have any part of that finger left...they gave u a warning bite haha....dont cook them, its not their fault, its wat they doo....u should be more carefull...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

get a warning sign for you tank, not just for looks neither lol


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

sry for not believeing you buy poeple make posts bout them gettin bite and its bs. YOu poved it so i believe you now. Sry man


----------



## jmvs (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh man! That's a nasty pic!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW!! I realize that losing your nail is pretty bad, but if you think about it you have some badass P's man. Please dont boil them!


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

Not very nice mate


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I think i got half a mind to ask ya how much ya want for that P!
PLEASE dont kill the lil Man Eater i am sure that bite smarts like hell but ya got some serious kick ass bragin rights now and for many years to come.
On the other hand if ya do wack em off this site does have a couple recipes that sounded kinda good.
Hmm which i wonder would be more kick ass, eaten the guy who ate you, or showing him off??


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

spoondc2 said:


> http://www.cmolle.com/images/finger_after_1st_visit_6.JPG
> 
> http://www.cmolle.com/images/finger_after_2nd_visit_8.JPG
> 
> theres the pic for the non-believers ...im really pisss offf mad like hell...i wanna kill them


Don't kill them because of your carelessness.


----------



## little punk (Oct 16, 2005)

What kind of piranha do you have? u made a bad mistake man


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Thats the risk you take when keeping pred fish


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

niiiiice... i was actually thinking about putting my fist in my manny tank and just have him attack it for the hell of it.. cant really take any big chunks of meat out of a clinched fist..


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

jiggy said:


> niiiiice... i was actually thinking about putting my fist in my manny tank and just have him attack it for the hell of it.. cant really take any big chunks of meat out of a clinched fist..


I remember as a kid thinking the same thing and let my cat bite me. Animals can open there mouths alot more than you think. I'd bet money you'd be sorry after you tried it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Man up and take care of the pets YOU decided to own


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Why would you even consider on cooking them







....You need to have more respect for this type of fish....Maybe you need to go back to P's 101 the basic's...


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

ew thats so gross lol, if you cooked them, yhen you would just be eating your finger!!!!!!


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

thats awsome!


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

sh*t, you must have some bad ass Piranhas! Post some pics and info please. And if you dont want them, put an add with pics of your finger :laugh:


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

how about a pic with your finger next to the fish tank


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

thats crazyy bet it hurt like a bitch


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

congratulations on the crazy fish. If you change your mind about cooking them, I'm sure there will be tons of ppl who would gladly buy those agressive fish


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i have a couple of things to say. 1: sorry about your finger







, oops wrong one








2: respect your fish and understand what they can do








3:be more careful in the future!!!!








4O NOT COOK YOUR FISH , send them over here instead


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 24, 2005)

i thought ur finger came off fwewwww


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

what did the doctors say when you went to the emergency room?

hope you feeling better.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

dawg sorry but its ur fault its probably fake so























idiot


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Steve-Fox said:


> dawg sorry but its ur fault its probably fake so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats really disrespectful.









as for your finger spoondc2, that looks extremely painful, but it is one of the hazards of owning an aggressive predatory fish and i think you officially have some serious bragging rights about the ferocity of your fish.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Let this be a lesson to all you guys who like to hand feed .


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Nov 24, 2005)

well said tink and omaid talk when i pm u beatch


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

ouch- now im questioning myself when i clean my tanks and have my hand in there


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

sorry to hear of the finger nail loss dude, but at least u can say you have finger nippers









ian


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, I'm sorry to hear that









Don't harm your fish, though: no matter how harsh it may sound, it's your own fault. If you can't deal with the risk piranha keeping involves, it's time to get some different kind of pet.
Also, these piranha's aren't any more bad-ass or evil than any other piranha: all piranha's that size can inflict such damage. It's a matter of the owner's intelligence or respect for his fish (or lack there of...) that caused this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> cook them? lol dont think so, but use more caution. just cause theyre in a tank doesnt mean theyre not still wild at heart.
> sorry to hear about your finger bro, that had to HURT!!! is your nail just gone, or are we talking actual finger???


I like meat


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

i cant see the pics!!!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

My buddy got bit by his 10" Nattereri, he cooked him and ate him, said it tasted good. Cook him if you want, but don't waste him! Eat him!


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Nasty


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Awww the pics are down now.







Did anyone save the pics so they can get put back up?


----------



## l unoRthodox l (Nov 17, 2005)

pics R down... i wanna see!!!


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

those pics were sick


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

How do you get to the pic ? i clicked on the link but it jsut went to bs nothing about piranhas


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Am I the only one who thinks this is B.S??


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Oscar5001 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is B.S??


Did you see the photos they were up for a while? It could be BS but the pics looked pretty much as he described it before hand.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Can someone post the pics cause the pics are down


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

SHOW ME THE PICS TO PLEASE !!!!!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

I think its BS too. Unless he can take another pic of his finger next to the tank, its all a bunch of BS.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

SAFETYpin said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is B.S??


Did you see the photos they were up for a while? It could be BS but the pics looked pretty much as he described it before hand.
[/quote]

Yeah I did see them.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Oscar5001 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is B.S??


Did you see the photos they were up for a while? It could be BS but the pics looked pretty much as he described it before hand.
[/quote]

Yeah I did see them.
[/quote]

It does seem strangely quiet from the original poster. Most likely BS.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I can't see the pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Funny how all of you know this is BS, just because _they_ can't see it - I guess that means all replies and all the members who replied on the first page are all full of sh*t as well.

How much better this place would be if for a change people would think (or at least give it a try) before they post...


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Funny how all of you know this is BS, just because _they_ can't see it - I guess that means all replies and all the members who replied on the first page are all full of sh*t as well.
> 
> How much better this place would be if for a change people would think (or at least give it a try) before they post...


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

I dont think he is lying, dont think he has a reason. Its not like he is braging about it, and the pics of the finger where sick


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

no bs guys ..if u seen da pics of my hand ud prolly say ud wish u never actually open the link or seen the pics.. my doctor told me to get good fishes instead of piranhas ...but ill just end up buying a much bigger tank maybe 200 gl or more ...for me no more hand feeding i just throw the food in the tank nowadays ..n good news is my finger is healing but my gf doesnt want to hold my nasty finger (hand) which is bad news


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

show us another picture then spoondc2
And it near the tank


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

you should post pics on last time because when I click on the link it brings me to some search engine or something.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya same for me. I wouldnt doubt that you did get you finger bit cause hey its happened to me before also. Not that bad though. ANyways ya if you could post some more pics that would be awesome


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Funny how all of you know this is BS, just because _they_ can't see it - I guess that means all replies and all the members who replied on the first page are all full of sh*t as well.
> 
> How much better this place would be if for a change people would think (or at least give it a try) before they post...


I did see the original pics but thought it was odd that one they are down after a day and two the original poster was very quiet for a while thats all. It was just begining to smell a little fishy to me. Way to be insulting


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

thats exsactly what i was thinking. What hapened to the pictures. I saw them the first day too, and now they dont work. Andthen what hapend to the guy that did the original post, he was a little quiet there for a couple days. And now he doesnt want to put up a new picutre???


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

It may have happened, it might not have. I'll believe it when i see pics of him and the famous finger by the tank. I saw the pics the day he posted them and I thought is was b.s right off the bat.



Judazzz said:


> Funny how all of you know this is BS, just because _they_ can't see it - I guess that means all replies and all the members who replied on the first page are all full of sh*t as well.
> 
> How much better this place would be if for a change people would think (or at least give it a try) before they post...










I did think.......I think it's bullshit. I'm entitled to my opioin just like you are.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Come on post new pic i gotta see this finger


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

page expired


----------

